# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΣ BOSCH VR8 KIT

## ORIGIN2000

ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ Κ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ.ΚΟΙΤΑΞΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΛΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ 12-18VAC K ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ.

----------


## leosedf

Δε γράφουμε με κεφαλαία και βάζουμε σε σωστή κατηγορία το θέμα.

----------


## stinger

οι ασυρματοι συναγερμοι αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν συνδεονται απευθειας στο ρευμα..χρειαζεσαι εναν μετασχηματιστη που η ταση του θα κυμαινεται απο 12-18 VAC..προσεξε  μονο μην παρεις DC διοτι οπως γραφεις θελεις εναλασομενο..επισης εχει μεσα ο συναγερμος σου και μια μπαταρια σε πεπριπτωση διακοπης ρευματος..
δεν ειχε το κουτι του μεσα και τον μετασχηματιστη???συνηθως ειναι μαζι

----------


## grinderyt

Καλησπερα OROGIN2000. Τι υλικα εχεις εκτος της ασυρματης μοναδας;

----------


## ORIGIN2000

εχει την κεντρικη μοναδα μια μαγνητικη επαφη κ 2 ανιχνευτες κινησης,ουτε τροφοδοτικο ουτε μπαταρια για περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος ουτε οδηγιες εγκαταστασης!ψαχνω να βρω απο internet κατι αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## turist

Από που τον πήρες?

----------


## ORIGIN2000

απο ενα e-shop.Αλλα δε εχω ιδεα πως να το εγκαταστησω.Πιστευα που ελεγαν οτι το βαζεις μονος οτι καποια οδηγια θα ειχε.

----------


## turist

Γι' αυτό σε ρωτάω από ποιο για να βρεις μια άκρη με αυτούς (που δεν το βλέπω). Όχι επειδή πουλάνε όλοι συναγερμούς είναι και ειδικοί, ούτε εφόσον σου λένε ότι μπορείς να τον κάνεις εγκατάσταση μόνος σου σημαίνει ότι είναι και παιχνιδάκι. Anyway...

Εδώ σου έχω τα manual εγκατάστασης και χρήσης 
http://www.pctuning.gr/downloads/Qui...tion_Guide.pdf 
http://www.pctuning.gr/downloads/Use...nstruction.pdf

----------


## ORIGIN2000

τους ρωτησα αυτοι λενε οτι η bosch  δε τα δινει κ αν θελεις εγκατασταση τοτε φωναξε τεχνικο.το μετανοιωσα μου φαινεται καλυτερα κινεζικο με μισα λεφτα κ ολα ετοιμα.

----------


## turist

Ε όχι και κινέζικο μη τα ξαναλέμε...

----------


## ORIGIN2000

πιστευω οτι με αυτα που μου εδωσες  θα κανω δουλεια.ευχαριστω

----------


## eniac22

Φίλη έχει αυτόν τον συναγερμό και θέλει να αλλάξει το κωδικό. Διαβάζω  ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας κύριος κωδικός που τον γνωρίζει μονό ο   τεχνικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση το πρόβλημα είναι πως ο τεχνικός έχει  εξαφανιστεί. Πως μπορώ να βρω ποιος είναι ο κύριος κωδικός και να τον  αλλάξω μαζί με τους κωδικούς χρηστών?

----------


## nestoras

> Φίλη έχει αυτόν τον συναγερμό και θέλει να αλλάξει το κωδικό. Διαβάζω  ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας κύριος κωδικός που τον γνωρίζει μονό ο   τεχνικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση το πρόβλημα είναι πως ο τεχνικός έχει  εξαφανιστεί. Πως μπορώ να βρω ποιος είναι ο κύριος κωδικός και να τον  αλλάξω μαζί με τους κωδικούς χρηστών?



Δοκίμασε το εξής:
_[ΤΡΕΧΩΝ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ]+[1]+[#]+[1]+[#]+[ΝΕΟΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ]+[#]_

Οι κωδικοί θα πρέπει να ειναι 4ψήφιοι...
Αν δε δουλέψει το παραπάνω, τότε ο κωδικός που έχει η φίλη σου δεν είναι ο μάστερ κωδικός του συστήματος και
ή θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις τον κωδικό τεχνικού ή να κάνεις reset το σύστημα και να το ξαναπρογραμματίσεις από την αρχή (το δεύτερο
δεν το συνιστώ αν δεν έχεις πείρα).

----------


## christakosxo

μπορει να μου στειλει καποιος το user kai to installation manual στα ελληνικα ή στα αγγλικα  ; 
δεν τα εχει στο site http://gr.boschsecurity.com/el/gr_pr...rmsystems_13_5

----------


## christakosxo

βοηθεια κανεις ;

----------


## nestoras

Eίναι παλιός ο συναγερμός; έχουν αλλάξει κάποιες ερωτήσεις στον προγραμματισμό.

Κατέβασε από εδώ αυτά που θέλεις:

http://utopia.duth.gr/~pnestora/alarms/VR8/

----------


## christakosxo

δε μου το εμφανιζει παναγιωτη ! 
Bασικα εχω το εξης προβλημα με τον συναγερμο ! Αναβοσβηνουν συνεχως οι ενδειξεις του away και του stay και δε μπορω να ενεργοποιησω το συναγερμο 
κατι βλαβη πρεπει να εχει γιατι ειχε ενεργοποιηθει ο συναγερμος χωρις να εχει γινει παραβιαση και επισης δεν ειδοποιησε στο κινητο οπως πρωτα !
Υπαρχει τροπος να μου πει αν εχει καποιο προβλημα το ολο συστημα ,καποια μπαταρια σε ρανταρ ,παγιδα η κατι αλλο ;
Επισης μετρησα τη μπαταρια του αφου ηταν για μερες χωρις 230 V  και ειχε 1.7 volt . Ειναι δυνατον  απο 12 volt να ειχε φτασει 1.7 volt ?

----------


## vasilllis

ειναι δυνατον,αν ειναι πολλες μερες να αδειασε και να καταστραφηκε.Σιγουρα θα εχει χασει και ρυθμισεις ημερομηνιας/ωρας.

----------


## nestoras

Οι VR8 στην κυριολεξία "τρελένονται" όταν δεν έχουν μπαταρία!

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πρόβλημά σου θα διορθωθεί όταν βάλεις καινούρια μπαταρία.
Αυτή που έχεις με το 1,7V είναι για την ανακύκλωση πλέον...

Ξαναδοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις τα αρχεία. Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά το link.

Μετά την καινούρια μπαταρία, θα χρειαστεί να ρυθμίσεις ημερομηνία ώρα όπως σου είπε και ο Βασίλης. Θα σου βγάζει "τριγωνάκι" στην οθόνη και θα κάνει εκνευριστικά "beeps".

Για να ρυθμίσεις ημερομηνία ώρα:

[MASTER ΚΩΔΙΚΟ]+[6]+[#]+[ΗΗΜΜΧΧΩΩΛΛ]+[#]

πχ για 26/05/15 και ώρα 09:52 θα γράψεις:

[MASTER ΚΩΔΙΚΟ]+[6]+[#]+[2605150952]+[#]

----------


## mslave

Καλησπέρα έχω και τον VR8(48 :Cool:  τον είχαν οι γονείς μου στο μαγαζί με σύμβαση με την G4S και όταν κλείσανε το μαγαζί μας έμεινε.. Εκανα reset  και άρχιζα να τον ρυθμίζω έχω τα εξής θέματα.
1 τα ασύρματα κάθε φορά που ανοίγω το καπάκι τους και το κλείνω ανάβει το κόκκινο  λαμπάκι και όλα οκ... δουλευουν για κανα 5 λεπτό και μετά τίποτα. 
Σκέφτηκα ότι θέλουν μπαταρίες μιας και από το 2011 ο συναγερμός ήταν στο πατάρι..
Παρόλαυτα όταν μέτρησα της μπαταρίες μου η τάση ήταν 3.0 β οποτε λεω θα ειναι ενταξει. 

Και 2 αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει στα ασύρματα κοντρολάκια πως θα ρυθμίσω  τα δύο έξτρα πλήκτρα.
Ο συναγερμός θα τοποθετηθεί στο εξωχικό και θέλω να προγραμματίσω μια έξοδο στην οποία θα συνδέσω ρελέ ράγας για να ανάβω τα φώτα ασύρματα από το κοντρολάκι

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα έχω και τον VR8(48 τον είχαν οι γονείς μου στο μαγαζί με σύμβαση με την G4S και όταν κλείσανε το μαγαζί μας έμεινε.. Εκανα reset  και άρχιζα να τον ρυθμίζω έχω τα εξής θέματα.
> 1 τα ασύρματα κάθε φορά που ανοίγω το καπάκι τους και το κλείνω ανάβει το κόκκινο  λαμπάκι και όλα οκ... δουλευουν για κανα 5 λεπτό και μετά τίποτα. 
> Σκέφτηκα ότι θέλουν μπαταρίες μιας και από το 2011 ο συναγερμός ήταν στο πατάρι..
> Παρόλαυτα όταν μέτρησα της μπαταρίες μου η τάση ήταν 3.0 β οποτε λεω θα ειναι ενταξει. 
> 
> Και 2 αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει στα ασύρματα κοντρολάκια πως θα ρυθμίσω  τα δύο έξτρα πλήκτρα.
> Ο συναγερμός θα τοποθετηθεί στο εξωχικό και θέλω να προγραμματίσω μια έξοδο στην οποία θα συνδέσω ρελέ ράγας για να ανάβω τα φώτα ασύρματα από το κοντρολάκι



Το "1" είναι η φυσιολογική λειτουργία. Το λεντάκι ανάβει μόνο στη διαδικασία installation (για κανένα 5λεπτο μόνο) μετά σβήνει για πάντα για εξοικονόμηση μπαταρίας.

Το 3ο κουμπάκι (που είναι σαν τραπέζιο) μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί για οπλίσμο σε stay arm αυτόματα. Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τα manuals από εδώ και να το ψάξεις λίγο περισσότερο.
Για το 4ο κουμπάκι δε θυμάμαι  :Razz:

----------


## mslave

> Το "1" είναι η φυσιολογική λειτουργία. Το λεντάκι ανάβει μόνο στη διαδικασία installation (για κανένα 5λεπτο μόνο) μετά σβήνει για πάντα για εξοικονόμηση μπαταρίας.
> 
> Το 3ο κουμπάκι (που είναι σαν τραπέζιο) μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί για οπλίσμο σε stay arm αυτόματα. Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τα manuals από εδώ και να το ψάξεις λίγο περισσότερο.
> Για το 4ο κουμπάκι δε θυμάμαι



Δεν κατάλαβες καλά να ενεργοποιήσω τον συναγερμό  αφού πρώτα έχω ανοίξει και κλίσει τα καπάκια δουλευουν τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά και μετά τπτ νεκρά.... νομίζω αναβοσβήνει και η ζώνη  στον πίνακα

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν κατάλαβες καλά να ενεργοποιήσω τον συναγερμό  αφού πρώτα έχω ανοίξει και κλίσει τα καπάκια δουλευουν τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά και μετά τπτ νεκρά.... νομίζω αναβοσβήνει και η ζώνη  στον πίνακα



Για λόγους εξοικονόμησης μπαταρίας, τα "ραντάρ" θα πρέπει να μείνουν 4 λεπτά σε ακινησία μέχρι να ξαναδώσουν "σήμα" στον πίνακα...
Κάνε ότι δοκιμή θέλεις, αφού το αφήσεις πρώτα 4 λεπτά σε ακινησία.

----------


## mslave

> Για λόγους εξοικονόμησης μπαταρίας, τα "ραντάρ" θα πρέπει να μείνουν 4 λεπτά σε ακινησία μέχρι να ξαναδώσουν "σήμα" στον πίνακα...
> Κάνε ότι δοκιμή θέλεις, αφού το αφήσεις πρώτα 4 λεπτά σε ακινησία.



Τελικα εχεις δικιο τα ρανταρ δουλευουν...  Αυριο θα στήσω τον συναγερμό στο εξωχικό στο χωριό ....
και ακόμα δεν βρήκα πως μπορώ να προγραμματίσω τα αλλά δύο κουμπάκια στο ασύρματο κοντρόλ

----------


## mslave

έχω σκεφτεί και ένα κόνσεπτ για να ελέγχω τον συναγερμό από το κινητό μου τηλέφωνο με εφαρμογή 
έχω αφαιρέσει την πλακέτα από το ένα Ασύρματο κοντρόλ και με την χρήση ενός rasbery pi και ενός ρελέ θα ελέγχω τις επαφές για το arm και το disarm από το smartphone μου

----------


## nestoras

> έχω σκεφτεί και ένα κόνσεπτ για να ελέγχω τον συναγερμό από το κινητό μου τηλέφωνο με εφαρμογή 
> έχω αφαιρέσει την πλακέτα από το ένα Ασύρματο κοντρόλ και με την χρήση ενός rasbery pi και ενός ρελέ θα ελέγχω τις επαφές για το arm και το disarm από το smartphone μου



Για τον προγραμματισμό των πλήκτρων του τηλεχειρηστήριου δες εδώ.

Αν δεν έχεις προηγούμενη εμπειρία μάλλον θα παιδευτείς λίγο...

Όσον αφορά στις λύσεις για rasbery κτλ, θα σου πρότεινα να μην τα εμπιστεύεσαι αυτά...
Κάθησε να διαβάσεις προσεκτικά όλο το installation manual του συναγερμού σου, νομίζω ότι κάπου αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα όπλισης
μέσω τηλεφώνου. Προσοχή, ΜΟΝΟ όπλισης!

Για να κάνεις αυτά που θέλεις χρειάζεται μελέτη και προσεκτική σχεδίαση εκτός κι αν βάλεις το συναγερμό για πλάκα.
Δε χρειάζεται καν να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ασύρματο χειριστήριο μιας και μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις οποιαδήποτε ζώνη για λειτουργία "keyswitch" (οπλισμό, αφοπλισμό με κλειδαριά, δηλαδή με ανοιγμα-κλεισιμο μιας επαφης).

Σου ξαναλέω λοιπόν, πρέπει να διαβάσεις προσεκτικά όλο το installation manual του συναγερμού!

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα και Χρονια πολλα σε ολους.


 Συνεχιζω στο θεμα αυτο μιας και επεσε στα χερια μου ενας VR8 και θα ηθελα να τον  χρησιμοποιησω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με συναγερμους. Οποτε εχω τις παρακατω αποριες

α) Η Μοναδα δεν εχει καθολου μπαταρια οπως και η σειρηνα ξερει κανεις τον τυπο?
β)Στην μοναδα και στην σειρηνα λειπουν tamper. Μπορω να τα βρω καπου?
γ) Μπορω να βρω απο καπου το manual ωστε να εχω καποιο μπουσουλα?
δ) Δεν εχω ιδεα τι κωδικο εχει σεταριστει για κωδικο  τεχνικου τι μπορω να κανω?
ε)Τελος υπολογιζοντας οτι θα πρεπει να παρω μπαταριες για ολα +  ταλαιπωρια για σετρισμα αξιζει να ασχοληθω?

Παρακατω παραθετω φωτο απο το συστημα.


DSC_0190.jpgDSC_0194.jpgDSC_0195.jpgDSC_0196.jpg



Ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια.

----------


## mathios

Καμια βοηθεια κανεις?

----------


## stam1982

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα.Πριν κανεις ο, τιδηποτε διαβασε το μανιουαλ και θα λυθουν ολες σου οι αποριες.Αν δεν επανελθει ο κωδικος εγκαταστατη στην εργοστασιακη τιμη μην ασχοληθεις καθολου.

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα,

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω το manual και δεν ξερω και τον κωδικο του τεχνιικου

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπερα και Χρονια πολλα σε ολους.
> 
> 
>  Συνεχιζω στο θεμα αυτο μιας και επεσε στα χερια μου ενας VR8 και θα ηθελα να τον  χρησιμοποιησω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με συναγερμους. Οποτε εχω τις παρακατω αποριες
> 
> α) Η Μοναδα δεν εχει καθολου μπαταρια οπως και η σειρηνα ξερει κανεις τον τυπο?
> β)Στην μοναδα και στην σειρηνα λειπουν tamper. Μπορω να τα βρω καπου?
> γ) Μπορω να βρω απο καπου το manual ωστε να εχω καποιο μπουσουλα?
> δ) Δεν εχω ιδεα τι κωδικο εχει σεταριστει για κωδικο  τεχνικου τι μπορω να κανω?
> ...



α) Μπαταρία σειρήνας (12V - 1,2Ah):
http://www.analog-digital.gr/index.p...roller=product

    Μπαταρία πίνακα (12V - 2,3Ah):
http://e-damianakis.gr/ups/mpataria-...ultracell.html

β) Στη σειρήνα υπάρχουν τα τάμπερ (αντιαφρού και ανοίγματος-ξυλώματος). Για να ενεργοποιηθεί το τάμπερ "ξυλώματος" θα πρέπει να βάλεις μια βίδα και να τη βιδώσεις στον τοίχο στην τρύπα δεξιά από το τάμπερ του καπακιού. Στη μονάδα υπάρχει το τάμπερ "ξυλώματος" από τον τοίχο αλλά λείπει το τάμπερ του καπακιού. Το τάμπερ του καπακιού είναι δύο απλά λαμάκια. Μπορείς να βάλεις μια οποιαδήποτε καλωδιακή μαγνητική επαφή και να κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά.

γ) Στείλε μου σε PM το e-mail σου για να σου στείλω τα manuals.

δ) Εργοστασιακός ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ είναι "1234"
Εργοστασιακός master ΧΡΗΣΤΗ είναι "2580"
Αν δεν δουλεύουν θα πρέπει να κάνεις reset τον πίνακα (πατάς το κουμπάκι RESET και δίνεις ταυτόχρονα ρεύματα, κρατάς το κουμπάκι για περίπου 10 sec). Με την επιτυχή επαναφορά θα πρέπει να σου αναβοσβήνουν όλες οι ζώνες και να αρχίσει να χτυπάει η σειρήνα με alarm από τη ζώνη 8. Πατάς "2580" και το κόκκινο για να το σταματήσεις.

ε) *Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να έχεις τους κωδικούς ID από τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά* (ψάξε μπας και υπάρχουν κολλημένα πουθενά τα αυτοκολλητάκια). Αν δεν τα έχεις τότε μετά το reset θα αχρηστεύσεις όλα τα ασύρματα (τα οποία κοστίζουν περίπου 50-60 ευρώ το καθένα στη λιανική αγορά). Χωρίς τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά θα μπορείς να δουλέψεις το συναγερμό σου μόνο με καλωδιακά. Οι επώνυμες μπαταρίες (panasonic, varta κτλ) κοστίζουν από 3 έως 4€ η καθεμιά (CR123A).

----------


## mathios

> ε) *Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να έχεις τους κωδικούς ID από τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά* (ψάξε μπας και υπάρχουν κολλημένα πουθενά τα αυτοκολλητάκια). Αν δεν τα έχεις τότε μετά το reset θα αχρηστεύσεις όλα τα ασύρματα (τα οποία κοστίζουν περίπου 50-60 ευρώ το καθένα στη λιανική αγορά). Χωρίς τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά θα μπορείς να δουλέψεις το συναγερμό σου μόνο με καλωδιακά. Οι επώνυμες μπαταρίες (panasonic, varta κτλ) κοστίζουν από 3 έως 4€ η καθεμιά (CR123A).




ο κωδικος πως ειναι? Για δες λιγο στις εικονες που εχω παραθεσει στην τελευταια που ειναι το ματι εχει ενα αυτοκολλητο στο καπακι στην κατω μερια. Αυτος ειναι?

----------


## nestoras

> ο κωδικος πως ειναι? Για δες λιγο στις εικονες που εχω παραθεσει στην τελευταια που ειναι το ματι εχει ενα αυτοκολλητο στο καπακι στην κατω μερια. Αυτος ειναι?




Ο κωδικός είναι ένας εναψήφιος αριθμός και στο αυτοκολλητάκι το γράφει κάπως έτσι: ID: 123123123
Από τη φωτογραφία δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.
Βγάλε και την πλακέτα από τον ανιχνευτή μήπως τον έχουν κολλήσει από πίσω. Συνήθως το ένα αυτοκόλλητο το κολλάω πάνω στον ανιχνευτή ή στη μαγνητική επαφή και το άλλο το βάζω μέσα στον πίνακα μαζί με το χαρτί που αφήνω με τις ζώνες.
Αν δεν υπάρχουν τα IDs, τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά σου είναι λίγο πολύ άχρηστα δυστυχώς. Στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δυστυχώς δε φαίνονται μέσα από τον τοπικό προγραμματισμό.

----------


## FraPeS

Καλησπέρα!

To service manual του VR8 είναι αυτό που γράφει ICP-CC488? Αν όχι υπάρχει κάπου;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Stelios66

Καλησπέρα,
Νέος στο site, ερασιτέχνης μαστροχαλαστής, τα ξέρω όλα, κανείς μάστορας δεν μπορεί να το κάνει καλύτερα από μένα!!! Τώρα που συστήθηκα  θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω δυο πραγματάκια σε όποιον έχει ασχοληθεί με εγκατάσταση VR488, γιατί πρόσφατα αναγκάστηκα να επέμβω δυναμικά στο συναγερμό του σπιτιού μου.
1ο Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί με κάποιο τρόπο το ID του ασύρματου χειριστηρίου,  το οποίο έχει σβηστεί από την πολυκαιρία. Ρωτάω γιατί πάνω στην πλακέτα του χειριστηρίου υπάρχουν τυπωμένοι κάποιοι αριθμοί. 
2ο Στο manual διάβασα ότι σε κάθε μία από τις οκτώ ζώνες μπορούν να εκχωρηθούν περισσότερες από μία ασύρματες  παγίδες. Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό, παρά το γεγονός ότι το manual είναι κατατοπιστικότατο  :Confused1: 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## tsisot

Φιλε Stelios66 μπορεις να δεις τα id των keyfob διαβαζοντας τους από τη θεση 185 από το 9 και μετα είναι τα id των keyfob.
Μπορεις να εκχορισεις μεχρι 16 ασύρματες συσκευες σε 8 ζωνες.

----------

